# Interesting old pipe stand/table ..



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Check out this, clearly, antique pipe stand/table. I assume it's function was to set the tobacco jar flush with the table top and fill the pipe over the table ... then brush the droppings back into the jar. Any other guesses? kind of an interesting look into what posed as "pipe luxury" back in the old days.

Antique estate smoking pipes holder table - eBay (item 180345941027 end time Apr-19-09 07:49:07 PDT)


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

It looks to me to be homemade -- and not too well made, at that. The door appears warped, the finish is just about gone and the whole thing looks to be unbalanced with the angles not true.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like a hunk of junk. I can't see it being all that useful - or even nice looking - when it was new.

I think the hole in the top was likely for an inset ashtray.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually very interesting, I could see myself using it for a few of my pipes!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like an anitque port a potty with built in corn cob holders (not for smoking)!!!


----------

